# McClelland Premium Aromatic: Town Topic



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

So, I have been slow to review some of my regular smokes lately and I'll be adding a few of my regulars. This has become one of them.

I first bought a tin of Town Topic about 2 months ago and it is one of my more regular aromatic smokes lately. It is a maple flavored blend of burley, Cavendish and Black Cavendish with the following tin description: "Delightfully fragrant in the room, soft on the palate, this smooth blend has long-lasting good taste. Delicately maple flavored in a time-honored tradition for a smoke that's the talk of the town". OK, "talk of the town" may be a bit overblown, but it is good stuff.

Upon opening the tin, the tobacco presents as a nicely thick cut, dark chocolate and caramel brown tobacco. The smell is indeed very maple (I think my first thought may have been "what did I get myself into"). 

Initially, as with many aros, it seemed to be pretty wet and like so many aros I had to smoke carefully to avoid tongue bite (though not as carefully as with many). Now that what is left of my tin is a lot drier, it is a very forgiving smoke for an aro and you would have to try to get tongue bite or anything unpleasant off the smoke.

Flavor, it is a very nice blend. It is a mellow, creamy, flavorful tobacco. Like a good tobacco should, there is no doubt that it tastes like tobacco (something sometimes lost in a lesser aro). However, the maple is definitely there, and surprisingly well done. In the best way possible, it reminds me of a good pancake breakfast or a maple cookie. It leaves a very nice lingering sweetness long after smoking. My last smoke of it (yesterday) I smoked it in my car so I could experience the smell more than usual- it has a nice baked goods-like aroma. 

I really like this stuff. I was a little unsure of a maple flavored aro when I first bought it, I was afraid it might be too heavy. Well, I've been won over and I'll definitely need to buy more soon (I'm almost out).


----------



## dennis569 (Jan 16, 2007)

Jeff-
Thanks for the review. This is especially timely for me. I was just smoking a bowl of Butternut burley and was wondering what aro to try next. I don't smoke a lot of aros but there are times when they just seem to be right.
Thanks again
Dennis


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice review Jeff, I just ran across it and I am thinking of getting some to try...thanks brother!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Jeff is spot on.
Very nice "not to aro", Aro.
Great room notes and no bite if you let it sit in a Jar.
Worth trying if you enjoy Aro's


----------

